# Social Custom



## Garfnick (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll very, very soon be moving to Spain. The thought just crossed my mind: what is the normal practice regarding tipping when paying a taxi fare,, for a meal, etc.? Thank you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Routine tipping isn't as standard as in other countries, but I always tip for good service. Some restaurants now include a service charge. For drinks and tapas the normal practice is to round up to the nearest euro, i.e. leave the small change on the plate. Same with taxis, if it's around €9 I will give them €10.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Garfnick said:


> I'll very, very soon be moving to Spain. The thought just crossed my mind: what is the normal practice regarding tipping when paying a taxi fare,, for a meal, etc.? Thank you.


I'm sure most people will tell you it's the done thing to tip, but...
I rarely tip in taxis and don't know if it's the custom or not. I have to admit I haven't taken a taxi for years and years though. My (Spanish) husband very rarely tips in restaurants. He says it's because in Bilbao they don't, but his mum always does, so...
I never tip when just drinking a coffee. It just seems to make it a really expensive cup of coffee


----------



## Garfnick (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I've only known the Spanish to tip when going out for a social meal, and even then it's not more than a few euros. Never for taxis, coffees, lunch, etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Routine tipping isn't as standard as in other countries, but I always tip for good service. Some restaurants now include a service charge. For drinks and tapas the normal practice is to round up to the nearest euro, i.e. leave the small change on the plate. Same with taxis, if it's around €9 I will give them €10.


Same here. I also tip my hairdresser, the postman and the gas bottle deliverymen get a tip at Christmas, and if anybody delivers a heavy item like furniture to the house they get a small tip as well (€5 each normally) as there is no vehicle access to our house and they have to transport stuff quite a long way. I am sure most Spanish people don't do this, but it seems to be appreciated nonetheless.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am glad you raised this issue of custom and etiquette in relation to all things Spanish.

I particularly like the quaint old custom of members of forums related to Spain joining together to buy a small welcome present for a members new property.

I believe usually a token gift like a curved screen tv, a jet ski or family car are the most usual


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am glad you raised this issue of custom and etiquette in relation to all things Spanish.
> 
> I particularly like the quaint old custom of members of forums related to Spain joining together to buy a small welcome present for a members new property.
> 
> I believe usually a token gift like a curved screen tv, a jet ski or family car are the most usual


You're out of date pal, since the Spanish government scrapped the tax relief and made people declare these gifts on their tax returns nobody bothers.

However, the custom of the new arrival buying a round for everyone else is alive and well.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cough, splutter, splutter, erm erm, m'lud I wish to withdraw my previous posting re gifts!!!!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Getting back to the point in question........For those of you who never travel by taxi the current custom for tipping is to empty your purse/wallet into the driver's hands.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am glad you raised this issue of custom and etiquette in relation to all things Spanish.
> 
> I particularly like the quaint old custom of members of forums related to Spain joining together to buy a small welcome present for a members new property.
> 
> I believe usually a token gift like a curved screen tv, a jet ski or family car are the most usual


I have a suegra, you can have, she will even teach you Spanish.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Regardless of local tradition , if the service is above and beyond we always tip and its always much appreciated , it doesnt have to be much but it is appreciated all the same , we did the same in the UK , its noce to be nice when other folks even if it isi their job have done the same ;-)


----------



## GrownupMomo (Nov 28, 2016)

we usually pay your bills as a welcoming gesture too... WTH are you making fun of spanish customs?


----------



## GrownupMomo (Nov 28, 2016)

when you tip in a restaurant, the money goes directly to the waiter in particular that served you fast and politely, to reward the good job done by somebody who will be paid the same whether they were nice or dry with the clients. you don't usually tip a taxi driver because you are already paying them for the job done , un less the taxi driver is particularly nice to you and you tell them to keep the change e.g.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually leave the odd coins when I am in a bar/cafetería. If I go to a petrol station where there is an attendant who fills the car for me, then I usually give a Euro because she/he has saved me getting my hands smelling of diesel.
I ALWAYS tip my barber to ensure that I continue to get a good haircut.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought Baldilocks meant you didn't need a haircut.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> I thought Baldilocks meant you didn't need a haircut.


It is getting thinner and being originally fair its grey is almost translucent making it look less than it is. My grandfather at my age (75) had been bald at least 25 years to my certain knowledge.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Baldilocks, I think you are probably bald but your barber doesn't have the nerve to tell you, especially when you give him a big tip.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Baldilocks, I think you are probably bald but your barber doesn't have the nerve to tell you, especially when you give him a big tip.


The leading edge of my hair is 3½ inches above my eyebrows (I just measured it) but it is fairly thin so you can see lot of my scalp through it.


----------

